# New zelda game for wii



## Krystallwolvelt (Jan 11, 2009)

Recently I just read there is word about nintendo doing another Zelda game for the wii, there is so far not much to say about this game but what would you guys/girls want in this sequal or should nintendo keep it on hold for a while and work on other games such as new metroid sequals or remake the second metroid game and go back to making better starfox games..... or maybe gather all the seriously bad wii casual games and burn em?

Fans have been wanting another zelda game that doesn't revolve round saving zelda (again) the simple n yet typical story with a crazy ass gimmick in the way just improve the simple save the princess and not getting laid which mario, luigi and link would rather do after each adventure to save their dumb bitches lol. Fans including me want a new game that has amazing story but want it to go even more deeper than majora's mask and nintendo has said there will be features added to the so called sequal for casual and expert zelda players, I don't know any more about this new game so far does anyone have more information or pictures of related to the game even artwork from nintendo?

I would love to see nintendo in the time beeing to put the rare four sword adventures game from the gamecube on to wiiware with online 2-4 player coop, its impossible to on GC version to get four GBAs and to get four people to play this game I can only get one to play this lol its a great game and isn't long as the other zelda games but worth playing on coop.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool, can't wait to play it. I'm still missing a few heart pieces in twilight princess but I can get them anytime.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

Another Zelda Game? Where do I put down for a reserve?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2009)

Please don't let there be any signs of Tingle.

PLEASE


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Please don't let there be Tingle.
> 
> PLEASE



Well, he wasn't in TP so I think he's done.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm, sounds interesting. I still haven't finished Twilight princess though, I don't know why. I've had it ever since it came out.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Well, he wasn't in TP so I think he's done.


H-his clothes were. D:


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Please don't let there be any signs of Tingle.
> 
> PLEASE


 
problem solved


----------



## Qoph (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's some relatively recent news...

http://www.n-sider.com/contentview.php?contentid=3822


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Enough of the ELF. Give us Star Fox. I loved TP but damnit they are cramming this stuff down our throats and people just keep on eating>.<


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2009)

VandalPride said:


> Here's some relatively recent news...
> 
> http://www.n-sider.com/contentview.php?contentid=3822


Soooooo... They're basically making it so that even the stupidest person can beat the game? That's no fun. :\


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Soooooo... They're basically making it so that even the stupidest person can beat the game? That's no fun. :\


Sadly all the Zelda games past OFT haven't been all that great because they keep dimming down everything so everyone who don't like a challange can beat it T_T


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Soooooo... They're basically making it so that even the stupidest person can beat the game? That's no fun. :\



WTF? The game essentially plays itself?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Sadly all the Zelda games past OFT haven't been all that great because they keep dimming down everything so everyone who don't like a challange can beat it T_T


I wouldn't say that. In my experience none of the games vary that much in terms of difficulty. But now... eh...


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Jan 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Please don't let there be any signs of Tingle.
> 
> PLEASE



Everyone in the zelda game he has appeared in hates him but link is to retarded he has to talk to him anyway jk lol

Wah wah... koolimmmmpaaa!! rofl

I've beaten the game but I couldn't get to the last damn heart piece in the woods I know where it is but I couldn't get it also I didn't bother finding all the poe souls for the cursed golden guy.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Sadly all the Zelda games past OFT haven't been all that great because they keep dimming down everything so everyone who don't like a challange can beat it T_T



Majora's Mask was definitely difficult (especially getting all 15 Fairies in each Dungeon). And the fish Boss was/is one of the hardest Zelda bosses ever.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Majora's Mask was definitely difficult (especially getting all 15 Fairies in each Dungeon). And the fish Boss was/is one of the hardest Zelda bosses ever.


 
Ahh, the good old days when video games actually challenged the player.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Ahh, the good old days when video games actually challenged the player.


Ha ha, play Trauma Center: Second Opinion and see that hard games are still being made. ;_;


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Ha ha, play Trauma Center: Second Opinion and see that hard games are still being made. ;_;



Or Advance Wars: Dual Strike (or AW: Days of Ruin).


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Ha ha, play Trauma Center: Second Opinion and see that hard games are still being made. ;_;


 
I could never bring myself to play those games for some odd reason. The last good tough game I have ever played was God of War 2. I usually just stick to online gaming (not MMO's).



Ty Vulpine said:


> Or Advance Wars: Dual Strike (or AW: Days of Ruin).


 
Fun game, not too tough for me.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Jan 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I wouldn't say that. In my experience none of the games vary that much in terms of difficulty. But now... eh...


 Alot of games these days focus on make jaw droping graphics just to get the suckers to pay up for a easy game thats worth 2-5 hours of gameplay/interest Gears of war 2 was too easy but fun to play and I've looked at the new prince of persia it sucks cause its so easy even ninja gaiden or ghouls n ghost don't need to worry about todays gaming difficulty cause its at a pre school difficulty taking us by the hand giving us baby steps through non stop tutorials... F*** that read the manual not many players do.

TP was a awesome game but they should have made the boss/mini boss battles lil harder or prepare download able content from ZTP for hardcore gamers like 1 hit from a boss drains either 2 - 5 hearts now thats a decent challenge to not that wussy 1/2 of heart gone now thats pathetic also give bosses more health so you don't need to repeat the same move not 3 times but like 10 times.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Jan 11, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Ahh, the good old days when video games actually challenged the player.



Hell yeah and lets not forget the arcades to freaking loved em no matter how many coins I feed thoose greedy machines.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 11, 2009)

Krystallwolvelt said:


> Hell yeah and lets not forget the arcades to freaking loved em no matter how many coins I feed thoose greedy machines.


 
Notice how arcades never update their games. Still imo the hardest arcade game has to be Metal Slug 3 by far.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Notice how arcades never update their games. Still imo the hardest arcade game has to be Metal Slug 3 by far.



The Dave & Buster's near my home does...

"Hardest" arcade game would probably be any racing game, as chances are, the steering wheel (or the shift) is broken from people constantly slamming it back and forth from turning, and all arcade games are preset to Hard difficulty to max profits...


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Jan 11, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Notice how arcades never update their games. Still imo the hardest arcade game has to be Metal Slug 3 by far.



What about house of the dead series they have changed rules in each game especialy in HOD 4 where you shake the fun to break out of grips and open doors.

Metal Slug 4 was way much harder than 3 imo MS3 was great and longer than the other MS games but at some parts in the game I think there should have been more crazy enemies on screen, well I have played this game alot on xbox 360 and wii and got near 5 million points on that game and I can beat the whole game without getting hit once untill I get to the final mission which is a non stop crazy and yet awesome level. MS4 is shorter but the game had more harder enemies on screen and the mission 2 boss is no push over to there is a trick to beat it easiest way possible but its still a challenge to beat. I still love playing this game either local or online coop, I just hope its true that Metal Slug 7 xbox version will have multiplayer cause the DS version doesn't at all which is a damn shame but I would still play it for on the go.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2009)

I have no idea what I would want from a new Zelda game.
I usually think of Wind Waker as "what I want."

And I want Link to remain mute.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> And I want Link to remain mute.



*Cues up Link from the Zelda CD-i games and also Link from the Super Mario Brothers Super Show* Well, excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, Princess!


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> *Cues up Link from the Zelda CD-i games and also Link from the Super Mario Brothers Super Show* Well, excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, Princess!


 
I'm going to go back to repressing those memories.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I have no idea what I would want from a new Zelda game.
> *I usually think of Wind Waker as "what I want."
> *
> And I want Link to remain mute.



That's horrible. D:


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 11, 2009)

> TP was a awesome game but they should have made the boss/mini boss battles lil harder or prepare download able content from ZTP for hardcore gamers like 1 hit from a boss drains either 2 - 5 hearts now thats a decent challenge to not that wussy 1/2 of heart gone now thats pathetic also give bosses more health so you don't need to repeat the same move not 3 times but like 10 times.



If Nintendo decides to offer Master Quest content to all it's Zeldas like OoT, I will forgive Miyamoto for his neglectful persona.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 11, 2009)

I think they should just add a difficulty setting for the game, that would solve alot of problems.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

FUCK YES!

hopefully one with Toon Link D;


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 12, 2009)

i love the zelda series, a new installment is always wellcome!
id like to have a lot more free roaming in a new zelda, TP was too linear in my opinion.
the style isnt really important to me, i loved the wind waker just as much as i loved any other zelda game^^
and a mute link is a MUST!
but im confident that the game will be great, until now zelda counts to those franchises nintendo didnt fuck up yet


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> FUCK YES!
> 
> hopefully one with Toon Link D;


Phantom Hourglass was the last Zelda game to come out, right? So I doubt he'll show up this time. Maybe... maybe a new style of Link. Maybe a girl Link. D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 12, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Phantom Hourglass was the last Zelda game to come out, right? So I doubt he'll show up this time. Maybe... maybe a new style of Link. Maybe a girl Link. D:



i dont think so^^ maybe as some kind of a sidekick but i dont think nintendo will piss of the fans by changing link that much. most fans dont even want him to talk, just think how they would react to a gender reassignment :O
i could think of zelda herself beeing the main heroine however!


----------



## Aurali (Jan 12, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Well, excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, Princess!


@TV Link
NOBODY LIKES YOU!



VandalPride said:


> Here's some relatively recent news...
> 
> http://www.n-sider.com/contentview.php?contentid=3822



Dude.. I'm ashamed to call myself a game designer after that one..



Adrianfolf said:


> Enough of the ELF. Give us Star Fox. I loved TP but damnit they are cramming this stuff down our throats and people just keep on eating>.<



Wolf link is soo much sexier than Fox..


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

maybe a Zelda RPG?...
...nah...

but it'd be cool when you have some sequels where you can play Zelda, like in Paper Mario: TTYD, where you play Peach to get Mario some hints

mhm, but he'll surely have a helper like Midna/Navi...

gah, I can't think of something good :\


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2009)

...GET MIYAMOTO ON IT...and the game will be delayed, and delayed until it fits his STANDARDS


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

Haste makes waste


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2009)

Make link fight in mid air.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2009)

Make Link have pink hair and have him turn into a pink bunny!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 12, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> *Cues up Link from the Zelda CD-i games and also Link from the Super Mario Brothers Super Show* Well, excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, Princess!



You do realize that's *why* Link's been given a permanent case of Laryngitis, right?



And what's this about a theatrical mode in which the game plays itself? Sorry Nintendo...Square-Enix already beat you to that. They called it "Gambits" in Final Fantasy XII.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 12, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> And what's this about a theatrical mode in which the game plays itself? Sorry Nintendo...Square-Enix already beat you to that. They called it "Gambits" in Final Fantasy XII.



yes.. but you can actually WIN with these....


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 12, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> You do realize that's *why* Link's been given a permanent case of Laryngitis, right?



Of course.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Make link fight in mid air.



You mean like in Tales of? That actually would be a little cool....


----------



## Holsety (Jan 12, 2009)

Am I the only one who has never enjoyed Zelda games? Perhaps its because the like-likes in OoT scarred me away from them when I was young and now I'm just afraid of running into them again (disgusting blobs of goo!)



Ty Vulpine said:


> Or Advance Wars: Dual Strike (or AW: Days of Ruin).



AWDS was hard? What?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 12, 2009)

Holsety said:


> AWDS was hard? What?



I found it was, from Mission 21 through the end (especially mission 24, when you're in the rain and fog!) I had to use an Action Replay to beat it. Mission 22 (when you have to get all 9 anti-satellite missiles at the start) can also be a real pain in the ass since you fail the mission if Black Hole gets even 1 of the silos.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 12, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That's horrible. D:



Why's that?


----------



## Lukar (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd love to play a new Zelda game, but seriously Nintendo, give us a new Star Fox or Metroid first. You've milked Zelda for long enough, give it a break.

Also, if a new Metroid is made, it had better be a side-scroller. I also don't count the Wiimakes of Prime 1 and 2 as new games.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 12, 2009)

If Miyamoto actually fucks up Zelda with those "casual" conceptions, The quote "You've met with a terrible fate, haven't you?" comes to mind.

The first person to identify the game with that quote gets a high five and a cookie. :3


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 12, 2009)

as long as its not on rails or like the cell shaded games im sure id like it...


----------



## Lukar (Jan 12, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> as long as its not on rails or like the cell shaded games im sure id like it...



Dude, The Wind Waker and Phantom Hourglass were awesome. TWW more, though, since in PH, you were always running back to the Shrine of the Sea King or whatever in Phantom Hourglass. >.>


----------



## Lukar (Jan 12, 2009)

Eli said:


> Wolf link is soo much sexier than Fox..



Actually, I have to disagree. And no, the following comic does not change that in any way.

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/images/070109.jpg

Um... Hehe... ANYWAYS...



Cheesewulf said:


> maybe a Zelda RPG?...
> ...nah...
> 
> but it'd be cool when you have some sequels where you can play Zelda, like in Paper Mario: TTYD, where you play Peach to get Mario some hints
> ...



I think Nintendo could actually do a good Zelda RPG. Make it like a mix between Pokemon (No catching things, of course) and Final Fantasy or something.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> You mean like in Tales of? That actually would be a little cool....


 More so, Yeah


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> If Miyamoto actually fucks up Zelda with those "casual" conceptions, The quote "You've met with a terrible fate, haven't you?" comes to mind.
> 
> The first person to identify the game with that quote gets a high five and a cookie. :3


Majora's Mask. The Happy Mask Salesman says if you let the moon crash, and I believe he also says it in the beginning of the game.

I'm obsessed with Majora's Mask. ._.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 12, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Dude, The Wind Waker and Phantom Hourglass were awesome. TWW more, though, since in PH, you were always running back to the Shrine of the Sea King or whatever in Phantom Hourglass. >.>



i didn't like em at all. just watching other people play them angered me. i dont like the way that they made Link all cartoony like that.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 12, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I'd love to play a new Zelda game, but seriously Nintendo, give us a new Star Fox or Metroid first. You've milked Zelda for long enough, give it a break.
> 
> Also, if a new Metroid is made, it had better be a side-scroller. I also don't count the Wiimakes of Prime 1 and 2 as new games.



Metroid Prime series and Star Fox: Command ring a bell? (Zelda: Wind Waker came out in March 2003. Metroid Prime 1 came out in 2002, MP2 in 2004 and MP3 in 2007, Zelda: Twilight Princess came out in 2006. All 3 MPs in the span of 5 years, compared to 2 Zeldas between 2003 and 2006 when Wii launched. And that doesn't include the GBA Metroid games[Fusion, Zero Mission and the original Metroid], which would bring the total Metroid games to 6.)

3 Star Fox games (Adventures: Dinosaur Planet [2002], Assault [2005], Command [2006]).

4 Zeldas (Wind Waker [2003], Minish Cap[2004], Twilight Princess[2006], Phantom Hourglass[2007]).

So maybe another game than those 3? Another Luigi game maybe? :3 Luigi's Mansion 2? Kid Icarus?


----------



## haynari (Jan 12, 2009)

YAY MOAR ZELDA! I hope the rumors are true. I so want another great adventure from link.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 13, 2009)

a New zelda game OH BOY I'll GRAB MY STUFF


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I'd love to play a new Zelda game, but seriously Nintendo, give us a new Star Fox or Metroid first. You've milked Zelda for long enough, give it a break.



Remember what happened when Star fox assault came out?

Everyone baawwed because of the on-foot missions.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 13, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Remember what happened when Star fox assault came out?
> 
> Everyone baawwed because of the on-foot missions.



I thought the ground missions were good.

Hmm... Well, they could to what they did with Command and just keep the whole game in an Arwing (and maybe a Landmaster).


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 13, 2009)

TwT I gotta be one of the few that liked the ground missions...it would of worked if it wasnt a linear game. Could of worked if it was based on them being mercs, getting jobs from other people and sometimes had to go down to the surface withing facilities and such.


----------



## Kranksty (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey all,

I have not won Twilight Princess either. And don't know why either lol.
The wolf part is my fav though in tp.
Only bad part is that I chased my tail to many times and got him all dizzy.

I will burn the sequals case and disc if Tingle is in it. :|


----------



## AlexX (Jan 13, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> TwT I gotta be one of the few that liked the ground missions...it would of worked if it wasnt a linear game. Could of worked if it was based on them being mercs, getting jobs from other people and sometimes had to go down to the surface withing facilities and such.


I'm afraid this is the Starfox fandom we're talking about.

If it's not like Starfox 64, they instantly dub it "worst game in the series" and will pretend the game never existed so that they don't have to associate a "bad" (different) game with their beloved series.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 13, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I'm afraid this is the Starfox fandom we're talking about.
> 
> If it's not like Starfox 64, they instantly dub it "worst game in the series" and will pretend the game never existed so that they don't have to associate a "bad" (different) game with their beloved series.



Yep, fans are very unpleasable people. :/ 

And if you're trying to cater JUST to them, then everyone says "oh it's fanservice".


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 14, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I'm afraid this is the Starfox fandom we're talking about.
> 
> If it's not like Starfox 64, they instantly dub it "worst game in the series" and will pretend the game never existed so that they don't have to associate a "bad" (different) game with their beloved series.


I know but at least I'm a fan of the series as a whole, I accept the flaws of each game they come out...JUST WONT FORGIVE THEM FOR NOT BRING IN MIYU AND FAY *rages*


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 14, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Majora's Mask. The Happy Mask Salesman says if you let the moon crash, and I believe he also says it in the beginning of the game.
> 
> I'm obsessed with Majora's Mask. ._.



*highfives*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Yes, that's a cookie.

MM is one of my favorites, and most challenging. Can't believe Miyamoto wants to kill the challenge factor.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Jan 14, 2009)

Going back to breaking the Save zelda formula. You should actually play as either link or zelda and have it so that you choose who to save Hyrule.

I know what some of you zelda fans are saying, but stop.

Out of "The unholy triforce" (Wand of Gamelon, adventure of zelda and faces of evil) 2 out of 3 you play as zelda. so playing with zelda may not be all that bad (Dirty inuendo laughers, go suck on a railroad spike). We could use a game like this to appeal to both genders, and as far as i can tell, it's slightly worked for Pokemon.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 14, 2009)

Runeaddyste said:


> Going back to breaking the Save zelda formula. You should actually play as either link or zelda and have it so that you choose who to save Hyrule.
> 
> I know what some of you zelda fans are saying, but stop.
> 
> Out of "The unholy triforce" (Wand of Gamelon, adventure of zelda and faces of evil) 2 out of 3 you play as zelda. so playing with zelda may not be all that bad (Dirty inuendo laughers, go suck on a railroad spike). We could use a game like this to appeal to both genders, and as far as i can tell, it's slightly worked for Pokemon.


...please note those arent by nintendo and even Nintendo dont acknowledge those games for a reason.
but a game where could switch between Link and Zelda would be good


----------



## SirRob (Jan 14, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> *highfives*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Miyamoto has good intentions, he wants videogames to be approachable to all people.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 14, 2009)

Its not as if any of the new features are required for you to use anyway, they're just there in case you need it.

(at least that's what I gathered from reading that article, not mandatory things)


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Jan 14, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> as long as its not on rails or like the cell shaded games im sure id like it...



To zelda fans even me I find Link's crossbow training game more of a collector's item that should only be used once only n never used again cause it fucking sucks.

I wouldn't mind another zelda game with toon link in either 2D Four sword adventure style or 3D style. Dammit nintendo you need to do a online coop of the rare gamecube edition of four sword adventures for wi ware its a beautiful well polished 2D game also it would be great if you can use your DS as a second screen to view your status and moving inside caves like in the gamecube version (it uses GBA as a second screen) its a genius idea before they even invented the wii and DS.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 15, 2009)

Or if you had a zelda game in which you either had the choice to play as a new incarnation of Link, or Shiek and they actually have their own "quests" that intersect at various areas? 

They can just as easily make it so you don't NEED a master sword to beat the game.




Holsety said:


> Its not as if any of the new features are required for you to use anyway, they're just there in case you need it.
> 
> (at least that's what I gathered from reading that article, not mandatory things)



THANK YOU!  about time someone finally saw that. Don't want the game to play itself? Don't hit that button. Don't want hints? Don't hit the button. Simple as that.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 16, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Or if you had a zelda game in which you either had the choice to play as a new incarnation of Link, or Shiek and they actually have their own "quests" that intersect at various areas?


this

like Sword of Mana


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 16, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Soooooo... They're basically making it so that even the stupidest person can beat the game? That's no fun. :\



the dumning down of games is really whats destroying the industry..... many would be good titles were utterly butchered for "ease of play"...


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Jan 16, 2009)

ceacar99 said:


> the dumning down of games is really whats destroying the industry..... many would be good titles were utterly butchered for "ease of play"...


 damn right alot of games I see so far untill street fighter 4 and RE5 comes out all the other games right now fucking suck.


----------

